# Iframe-Position Browserabhängig?!



## -Sawdust- (27. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich erstelle gerade eine Page mit 2 iFrames. Leider ist mir beim testen der Seite aufgefallen das die Frames im Netscape Browser ca 20 Pixel weiter unten positioniert sind als im IE. Habe die Position auch in Pixeln angegeben und nicht in Prozent, also daran liegt das Prob schonmal nicht! 

Muss ich mich mit dieser Verschiebung abfinden oder gibts es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Hier der Code

<div id="layer1"
 style="width: 450px; height: 200px; position: absolute; left: 280px; top: 300px; z-index: 1;">
<p><iframe name="salax" src="news.htm" allowtransparency="true"
 frameborder="no" height="100%" scrolling="no" width="100%"></iframe></p>
</div>
<div id="layer2"
 style="width: 267px; height: 29px; position: absolute; left: 300px; top: 570px; z-index: 1;">
<p><iframe name="sub" src="sub_band.html" allowtransparency="true"
 frameborder="no" height="100%" scrolling="no" width="100%"></iframe></p>
</div>


----------



## Maik (27. Juni 2005)

Probier es doch mal so:


```
body
{
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}

div#layer1
{
width: 450px; 
height: 200px; 
position: absolute; 
left: 280px; 
top: 300px; 
z-index: 1;
padding: 0;
}

div#layer2
{
width: 267px; 
height: 29px; 
position: absolute; 
left: 300px; 
top: 570px; 
z-index: 1;
padding: 0;
}
```


----------



## Gumbo (27. Juni 2005)

Möglicherweise musst du den iframe-Elementen auch Block-Element-Charakteristika durch die CSS-Eigenschaft display:block zuweisen.


----------

